# Homelite XL2 Chainsaw



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

I have above chainsaw that runs well but the oiler pump plunger diaghragm is dried up. If my research is right, the P/N for the Plunger is A-12368-B. There's a gasket P/N 89244-1 on either side of it. Local repair shops claim parts are no longer available for the model. It has no UT no. or S/N but it's very close to a Super 2 Model UT-10454. Appreciate any help possible.
Thx in advance. Goball


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A12356C OIL PUMP PLUNGER(S-TBO 8.76 

HM UP07390 GASKET,OIL PUMP SVC 2.00 


Found these on the Homelite site, they show that you can order them. I found them on a Super 2 break down, they are the same parts for the XL2 that you have. The only real difference between the XL2 and the Super 2 was displacement, and the Super 2 had twin throttle triggers. Otherwise most of the parts were interchangeable. 

www.homelite.com 

click on Parts / Service then go to homelite store to find parts.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

where I work, we get all our homelite parts from Gardner (aka: craftsman, poulan, etc)


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'm in Canada and don't have a good website address for Gardner. Could you help me there. I'll try to order direct from Homelite but shipping to Canada from the US might pose a problem. Rgds


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually, when you order from homelite.com, you're buying from Gardner.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

if you give me the part number, I got Persona at work, which lets me check gardners warehouse's stock, I can check to see if I could get one for you. I could prolly buy it, and ship it to you cheaper than you buying it straight from homelite.com


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

*XL2 Chainsaw Parts*

Problem solved. Found a local company to buy it from. Thanks to everyone.


----------

